# صلاة قبل المذاكرة



## الملك العقرب (31 أكتوبر 2006)

+++ لام المسيح لكم +++
  صلاة قبل المذاكرة 
... يا رب ان لا أستطيع ان أفهم من ذاتي ، أنت تجلس معي وتفهمني ، وأشكرك بعد ذلك لأنك كنت معي ، وأنا أذاكر ليس من اجل العلم ولا من أجل مستقبلي إنما من أجلك أنت لكي يعرف الكل أن أولادك ناجحون ، وأن أي عمل يقومون به يكونون أمناء فيه ، ويكون الرب معهم ويأخذ بيدهم ويقويهم فيحبك الناس بسببهــــم. آميــــــــــــــــــن

                                                                          البابا شنــــوده الثالــث 

على فكرة يا شباب ممكن نصلي الصلاة ديه كمان قبل الشغل او اي يعمل نعمله ، يعني الصلاة دية مش للطلبة بس ، أصل إحنا هدفنا في حياتنا كلها ان يتمجد اسم الله عن طريقنا  "لكي يروا اعمالك الصالحة فيمجدوا اباكم الذي في السموات"
وربنا يوفق الجميع.


----------



## girl_in_jesus (31 أكتوبر 2006)

*صلاه جميله اوى ربنا يباركك ومرسيي بجد لانى كان نفسي اعرف صلوات للمذاكره كتير*


----------



## الملك العقرب (31 أكتوبر 2006)

+++ سلام المسيح معاكم +++
شكرا اخ girl_in_jesus  ربنا يقدرني انتظر المذيد من الصلاوات لو احتجة صلاه اطلبها مني انشاء الله هجبها و شكرا


----------



## عمود الدين (27 يناير 2007)

شكرا ياملك...........................................


----------



## العجايبي (28 يناير 2007)

شكرا ياعقرب على هذه الصلاة


----------



## الملك العقرب (28 يناير 2007)

شكرا يا جماعة


----------



## monlove (28 يناير 2007)

طارق طة بيسلم عليك يا ملك يا عقرب هو وسيف


----------



## الملك العقرب (28 يناير 2007)

شكرا


----------



## بنت المسيح (4 سبتمبر 2010)

ميرسى
ربنا يباركك


----------



## dodoz (4 سبتمبر 2010)

_ميررسى لييك على الصلاة_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## النهيسى (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا للصلاه الجميله الرب يبارككم​


----------



## الملك العقرب (7 أكتوبر 2010)

مرسي جدا يا جماعة المسيح ينصركم و يبارككم جميعا


----------



## أرزنا (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*سلام المسيح
وباركك الله أبو ربنا يسوع المسيح*


----------



## christianbible5 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*الرب يبارك حياتك حبيب...*

*ارفع هذه الصلاة عن نية جميع الطلاب...*

*ميرسي كتير...*


----------



## الملك العقرب (12 أكتوبر 2010)

مرسي جدا ربنا يقف مع الجميع و ينجح كل اولاده


----------

